# Lures that caught fish



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

A few days after a great fishing trip which means I've had enough time to revive myself, it occurred to me that I didn't mention which lures took the fish. Today I will remedy that and I'm sure the types of lures will come as no surprise to most of you. 

- 1st Marlin hit a 10 1/2 inchIland Cruiser, blue and white, it was rigged with two 10/0 Owner Jobu hooks 180 degrees on hook position and it had five inch octopus skirts daisy chained in front of it on the leader. Short out rigger port side.

- 2nd Marlin hit a The Ilander 9 inch, blue and white, it was rigged with a single 10/0 Owner Jobu hook set up for Ballyhoo. Short out rigger starboard side.

- Sailfish hit a Black Bart Rum Cay Candy with Bonito skirt,it was rigged with a single 9/0 Owner Jobu hook. Short out rigger starboard side.

- Wahoo hit a four ounce jet head with four inch Bonito skirt, it was rigged with a single 5/0 Mustard hook set up for Ballyhoo. Starboard side flat line. The Kingfish hit the same lure.

- Blackfin Tuna hit a Williamson nine inch El Dingo with lumo skirt, it was rigged with double 9/0 Owner Jobu hooks 180 degrees on hook position. Starboard flat line.

Needless to say the Iland lures in the blue and white combo were the hottest lures for the billfish. Both of those fish ignored Black Barts, Polu Kai and Zacatak lures. I always keep at least one Iland lure in the blue and white combination in the spread. It's a fish catching lure. Asusual we changed lures out at regular intervals trying to find the perfect spread with that lucky lure in it. The list of lures that didn't attract a fish is way bigger than the one that did, I note in my log book what went out and where, the sea state and weather conditions. It comes in handy for deciding what lures are going into the spread.

Food for thought.... we always hear about matching the hatch right?? I have caught a lot of fish on lures skirted with pink and white but for the life of me I can't ever remember seeing any pink and white bait fish swimming around out there.

Kim


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Kim,

Thanks for the information. It's always helpful. I pretty much use the same lures or similar.


----------



## TimW Texas (May 20, 2009)

Great info and description of lures thanks


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

Is the rum cay candy the same as the san sal candy? Can you run them the same?


----------

